# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1с 7.7 нестандартный DPI

## AdmTT

При установке на новый ноут обнаружилась проблема с некорректным отображение интерфейса 1с 7.70.204 - очень мелкие значки. Игры с масштабированием и совместимостью ничего кроме артефактов и размытия не дали. 

99.99% что дело в более высокой плотностни пикселей (dpi не 96) на новом ноуте, чем приспособлен 1с 7.7
На данный момент всё как-то уж совсем сводится к тому что только менять монитор (ноут)

Остаётся только надежда что есть спец софт, плагин или другая примочка (правки в реестре?) решающие этот вопрос.
Кто нибудь вообще сталкивался с такими делами?
Есть решение ? (кроме новых 1с и других пк)

----------

